# Paw lick stains! How to get rid of them?



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

My pup has been licking/chewing on his paws incessantly for the past 2 months. He's always licked his paws alot, since the day I got him.. but lately it's gotten so bad that his white paw fur is turning brown/red! I don't think it's an allergy, because he doesn't have any other symptoms, and the vet doesn't think he has any either. I tried giving him benadryl, but it didn't do anything.. so I'm guessing that it's a behavioural problem.. I'm spraying bitter apple on his paws now to stop the licking, but I just need to figure out how to get rid of those stains. Any ideas?


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Your vet could be wrong about the allergies. Or, it could be because your dog is bored, and now it's become a habit. You need to find out why your dog is doing this. Constant licking can cause serious skin problems (lick granulomas) that are difficult to manage, much less get rid of. Get a 2nd vet opinion. 

In the meantime, consider changing your dog's food to a single protein source (fish, rabbit, venison, bison, or other), preferrably one with *no grains*. Just because Benadryl didn't help does not mean that your dog doesn't have allergies. Benadryl doesn't work for a lot of dogs who have diagnosed allergies. You can also put socks on him, and vet wrap to keep in place whenever not under your supervision and able to distract and redirect. 

What can help with the staining is to give your dog *distilled water*, and get some *unfiltered apple cider vinegar with the mother in it (sold at health food stores), and add to the water. * This will change the ph.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

poodleholic said:


> Your vet could be wrong about the allergies. Or, it could be because your dog is bored, and now it's become a habit. You need to find out why your dog is doing this. Constant licking can cause serious skin problems (lick granulomas) that are difficult to manage, much less get rid of. Get a 2nd vet opinion.
> 
> In the meantime, consider changing your dog's food to a single protein source (fish, rabbit, venison, bison, or other), preferrably one with *no grains*. Just because Benadryl didn't help does not mean that your dog doesn't have allergies. Benadryl doesn't work for a lot of dogs who have diagnosed allergies. You can also put socks on him, and vet wrap to keep in place whenever not under your supervision and able to distract and redirect.
> 
> What can help with the staining is to give your dog *distilled water*, and get some *unfiltered apple cider vinegar with the mother in it (sold at health food stores), and add to the water. * This will change the ph.



I'm going to another vet tomorrow to ask him to check my pup out since he is going for the med exam for neutering. He has been on several foods, none of which helped (including raw). I put him on California Natural Lamb & Rice, no change, in fact, his stool was always soft when he was on it. Now he's on EVO Red Meat, which he seems to be doing much better on. He gets 1 raw meal per day, and 2 kibble meals.

He might be allergic to something else like bleach or detergent, I'm guessing.. I've tried putting socks on him, but he's a master at removing everything I put on him! He even gets out of his sweaters, I don't even know how he does that. Also, it might be behavioural.. but he's hardly ever bored--I send him to daycare a couple of days a week, and he gets at least 4 walks a day and play sessions in between. I've noticed that he starts licking his paws whenever we get back from a walk... maybe he's allergic to the fertilizer they use on the grass or something?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I had a Jack Russell Terrier who was allergic to grass. I was lucky and Benedryl worked for him. When we went camping his pink skin went nice and white as there was no nasty grass.

Try wiping his feet off after he is on grass or at least before he goes to sleep at night.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I do! I wipe down his paws with a wet wipe first, and then a warm cloth after every single walk.. mostly because it's always rainy here and his paws get gross and dirty.. but it's become a habit, so I do it even when the weather is nice out.. How much Benadryl did you give your JRT? My vet prescribed only 1mg/pound. I've read that 2mg/pound actually works better, but I don't wanna overdose my pup.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I gave him 1 mg per pound. If that one doesn't work after trying for a month then try a different one. My vet gave me a list of about 5 to try for Sassy's itchies. I wouldn't try one without the vet okaying it.


----------

